# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Planeta Ubuntu Brasil

## TheFridge

<p>Vinicius Franco do Nascimento <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-October/054380.html">has announced</a> the launch of <a href="http://planeta.ubuntubrasil.org/">Planet Ubuntu Brazil</a> in Portugese. Many groups of Ubuntu users around the world have websites, forums, and IRC channels, so if you’re looking for people local to you to spread the love, make sure you check out the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList">list of teams</a> around the world.</p>
<p>If there’s no team in your area, you can always <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto">make your own</a>, and join the ever growing Ubuntu Local Team community.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

